# Urgent transport help needed, can you help?



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This is to get a large amount of cats/kittens to the safety of their rescue places.Most of these are at risk so need transporting ASAP if you can help with any of the routes please email me at 
[email protected]. Please when you email me can you quote the transport request you can help with and how far you can travel.or answer the threads on our site.

Stourbridge to Oswestry 4 x kittens

Oswestry, UK to Stourbridge, Dudley, UK - Google Maps

View topic - Transport for Kittens ASAP • Animal Lifeline UK

Stourbridge to Chester 1x adult 5 x kittens

Stourbridge, Dudley, UK to Chester, Cheshire West and Chester, UK - Google Maps

View topic - Transport for Kittens ASAP • Animal Lifeline UK

Stourbridge to Rushden 12 cats and kittens

Stourbridge, Dudley, UK to Rushden, UK - Google Maps

View topic - Transport help needed from Stourbridge to Rushden • Animal Lifeline UK

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Here are so pics of the babies that need help.
If anyone is interested in any let me know and I will let you know which rescue they are going to


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh they are all sooooooo beautiful - if I win the lotto I'd take them all! Unfortunately defiantely no more room here at the mo!

Hope they all find the wonderful loving homes they deserve x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am happy to say transport has been sorted for all these fur babies


----------

